# Led Headlights



## Fred88 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey everyone was reading post about the led headlights and I’m very confused as well. I have a 2018 Cruze RS and everything is saying 9012 with the projecter headlight which I ordered and the definitely do not fit I tried even trimming the tabs and unfortunately no luck. The stock bulb says 9005 which I found very odd cause when I look it up for the leds it say it won’t work for HI/Low or the projector. I wanna risk and see if it works but would rather have some opinions before I waste more money.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Fred88 said:


> Hey everyone was reading post about the led headlights and I’m very confused as well. I have a 2018 Cruze RS and everything is saying 9012 with the projecter headlight which I ordered and the definitely do not fit I tried even trimming the tabs and unfortunately no luck. The stock bulb says 9005 which I found very odd cause when I look it up for the leds it say it won’t work for HI/Low or the projector. I wanna risk and see if it works but would rather have some opinions before I waste more money.


Hey, I ordered some LED fogs and headlights from VLED. I have a 2018 Cruze hatchback rs. Love them

They recommended me 9012. I went to install them, didn’t fit.

Cruze projectors lamps: 9005
Cruze non projector lamps: 9012

Make sure you go with a 9005. VLED also said the 9005 they sell has the same collar and tabs as a 9005, but with a different type of o-ring on the bulb. I don’t know if everywhere will be the same but my 2018 rs with projectors was definitely a 9005/9006 thru VLED’s


----------



## Fred88 (Mar 22, 2021)

Carminooch said:


> Hey, I ordered some LED fogs and headlights from VLED. I have a 2018 Cruze hatchback rs. Love them
> 
> They recommended me 9012. I went to install them, didn’t fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fred88 (Mar 22, 2021)

That’s great I appreciate it I love my Cruze as well except mine is the sedan. I order some 9005 and I’m praying that they work for my lows/High beam on that note have you ever done your fog lights I got H8 for them not sure if they fit yet as I haven’t figured out how to get to them. Hoping I don’t have to take the bumper off.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I can confirm the fogs I have are H8.

9005 (or 9006 according to VLED’s with a different o-ring) for headlights
H8 for fogs

Getting leds was such an upgrade. Easy to install too, just had to aim them cuz they were pointed way too far up


----------

